# A few new flies



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is a new bunch of flies. The selection covers Permit, Redfish, Speckled Trout, Bonefish, Pompano, Bass etc. Just covering a lot of ground doing orders.










I know it is a lot of pictures, but I hope that you enjoy them and find it worth checking out.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Beautiful flies! Those charlies work good on reds if they get picky and deny larger patterns. Always good to have a few in the box!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

those are cool.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

That's the best crab I've ever seen. You definitely are the man.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Fishsurfer said:


> That's the best crab I've ever seen. You definitely are the man.


I was just about to type the same thing be fro I saw your post!


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

blaminack said:


> I know it is a lot of pictures, but I hope that you enjoy them and find it worth checking out.


 uh, yeah...we're gonna need to see some more.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Ditto!


----------



## Fishdude52 (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm new to the board and forum. Those are really impressive. I don't tie yet, but am looking for a good resource for small weedless poppers. My "go to" is always a copper or silver little popper. Anyone know a good resource for these?


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

those epoxy shrimp are so nice, I'd be scared to fish with them.


----------

